# July Thames Valley Meet's



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great June meet guys 

So I'm hoping that the weather is gona pick up in July and we can spend more of the evening outside perhaps?

But here it comes for July:

_Meet #1_

Wednesday 2nd July 7.30pm

Location

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

_Meet #2_

Saturday 19th July 11am

Location

Starting at Macs Cafe
Bath Road
Padworth
Reading
Berkshire
RG7 5HR

Chill for a bit then take a nice drive down to arrive at around 12.30pm....

The Bull At Streatley
Streatley
Reading
Berkshire
RG8 9JJ

So then.....who's up for it?!

Meet #1

Jess (no sharn shes being a douche)
Penny & 'im
NaughTTy - Maybe
Korry 
SlineTT +1
MighTy Tee
RSBTT - Maybe
Bucks +1

Meet #2

Jess

Thanks

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me 'n 'im for meet 1, and possibly for meet 2 although will have to confirm nearer the time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated Penny 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A "possible but likely" for me for meet 1 and an "unlikely" for meet 2


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

No Promises...... Will let you know nearer the time


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

okey pokey

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry, away in Europe on the 1st meet, see my signature link, and away at a festival on the 2nd meet


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Ok, No worries enjoy!

J
xx


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please for meet #1 please. 
Can't do meet #2 though, sorry.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No worries I'll update it now 

J
Xx


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Don`t think I can do either of them in July.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Boooo poor effort

J
Xx


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Jess, defo can't make meet 2 now. 

We'll be at the Game Fair playing with the guns!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's cool  I don't think anyone will go to the second lol reading and Oxford lot don't seem interested in anything lol

J
Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> No Promises...... Will let you know nearer the time


Ah, I have had to move my holiday by a week...... Sorry Jess


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its cool  I dont even know if I'll have my car lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump!

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

All change again - holiday moved by another 3 weeks so should be back on for next week. 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

woohoo! I'm getting my car back on the 1st 

J
xx


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

A bit out of the way for me but might see if I can get up. Only had the TT a month so would be good to meet some of you and get some advice etc along the way.

Been a good few years since I've done a meet folks from the tinternet to chat cars! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

we sit down and eat too, where would you be coming from?

J
xx


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll try and get along to the Horseshoes, it's been a while since I've been able to get out and will be nice to see everyone


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated hopefully you can both come along

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like I'm may have to duck out of this one now - Too many things going on next week not enough time 

Not definite yet though so I'm a possible maybe for now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like I'm may have to duck out of this one now - Too many things going on next week not enough time
> 
> Not definite yet though so I'm a possible maybe for now


Booooo 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm may have to duck out of this one now - Too many things going on next week not enough time
> ...


Tell me about it! I'm flat out at the moment - been working on charity stuff every evening this week until the small ours - completely wiped out!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What you need is an evening out with your friends so that you can relax... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Penny is 10000000000% right on that one 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If only I had the time!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Two please Jess for Wed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

updated the list 

Going to book the table today so hoping that some of the maybe's can make it

J
xx


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Deffo can't make either this month


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No worries maybe next month!

J
Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT is uncovered, out the garage and fuelled up for tonight.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm defo not coming now tonight - been struck by a summer lurgy on top of everything else


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> No worries maybe next month!
> 
> J
> Xx


Will keep an eye out for details


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cool well the table is booked for 7.30 for 12 incase there are any last minute people  table is booked under Jess

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm defo not coming now tonight - been struck by a summer lurgy on top of everything else


Noooo...hope you feel better soon. [smiley=sick2.gif] :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another good night tonight guys thanks for coming 

J
Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Jess for organising.

Pity my car is throwing up a DTC code (01435) so had a yellow dash light on. :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh dear did you get home ok?

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh dear did you get home ok?
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks Jess for the concern, car drive goods just the warning light.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Jess once again for organisng a lovely meet in nice weather.

See you all next time....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night Jess, thanks for organising it!


----------

